# December photo contest comments



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

:dancingtree:


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

the picture i posted is of chobahn doing the "wait" command. that's one thing he is SO spot on with and that face he makes at me to ask permission to take the food is priceless. it melts my heart and makes me so proud he's being a good boy and following the rules :wub:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Regarding my picture choice...

My dogs did NOT get along when I first got them. Puddi was never socialized around dogs so she had no clue how to play properly and was fear aggressive with other dogs. Whiskey was in his little butthead stage and would try to force her to play with him (sometimes too roughly). They constantly fought and bickered. There was never a moment's peace. After 3 months of hard work, they are the best of friends and cherish each other's company. My proud GSD moment is my happy and harmonious pack


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

aawww what a nice story! i would be proud too  totally trumps my story lol


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL! I am happy for your proud moment! Each step we take in the positive direction is something to be proud of! If only I could get my chow hounds to "wait". Usually the treat is gone as soon as it comes out of the bag... I just try to keep my fingers safe from greedy jaws


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Is there a link to the entrys?

Jelpy


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Mine is a literal accomplishment  The pick was form when Medo was about 6 months old. It's right after he got his first-ever title...in lurecoursing! It was totally a spontaneous event for the day and he ran 3 perfect courses and got the title.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mine is the day Pimg graduated her first ever training class. While I'm not proud of the methods I used to get there, that class pushed me into the beginning of a truly special relationship indeed. The result of that class was my motivation to pursue structured training with Pimg. It was a real jumping off point and I think we've come a LONG way since then. It is an accomplishment I am quite proud of.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

The reason I picked the photo of Niko that I did is silly.  He got the most "Likes" in a Facebook group and won the honor of being the group's avatar for this month with this photo. 

He's famous!!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I jus chose one of my fave pics. I beam with pride everytime I look at her. I mean with that face how could you not?


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Love these stories!

Kenzie was about 12 and had surgery to remove a cancerous tumor. Panzer was only about 4 months old at the time, but he was so sweet with Kenzie. He seemed to sense that she needed him to not act like a 4-month-old puppy, and he did. Love it when they care for their pack.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sure would be nice if we had the comments along with the pictures....I love the back stories to the shots and why they were chosen.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Sure would be nice if we had the comments along with the pictures....I love the back stories to the shots and why they were chosen.


:thumbup:


----------



## adiposestem (Nov 10, 2011)

Congratulations in advance to the winner.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

I chose Zorro receiving his CGC at the young age of 10mths. He looks so proud of himself.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

The picture i posted on my girl was a fort that my boyfriend made while i was in class... i got home and she was so content  the sign says "pup hut no people allowed" hand crafted by my 23 year old bf. She just looked so proud of her fort! I don't think i have a picture of her happier on my entire harddrive! 

side note, i don't know if it is too large of a picture, i just got this mac and have no idea how to resize...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

RULES REMINDER


3. It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one. 


5. No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments

_Several comments had to be removed this month. Also, there are a lot of owners in their pictures that have been removed. Please resubmit a picture that you took._


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> RULES REMINDER
> 
> 
> 3. It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.
> ...


Thank you for removing my comment: Abby as Sphinx


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

haha she does look like the sphinx!


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

I choose the picture of Shasta sitting in front of the tree or two reason. 1. She let me put the hat and collar on her 2. She sat still for the picture. That is a great accomplishment for my land shark. lol


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

The picture I posted was of Sam with his new sweetheart "Sky". They love playing with each other and decided to lie down beside each other and "hold hands".


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I picked the picture of Sasha and my brother because I am so proud as to how far she's come with trusting men. It took her until August of this year, so basically 7-8 months to trust my brother (who loves Sasha with all of his heart). Then one day it was like she knew she was safe with him and she's been in love with him ever since. I'm so proud of her  Here's a comparison:










Six months ago she didn't even want him to touch her. Now she can't stop giving him happy kisses


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

when will voting start.. just curious


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

koda00 said:


> I chose Zorro receiving his CGC at the young age of 10mths. He looks so proud of himself.


 
This picture was not taken by a professional as stated by the admin. But by a fellow student.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine is a truly Proud moment. Just before this photo was taken, Nadia had come to an abrupt halt at the end of the Dock, and it is also her first Club event and she won a medal for the jump in the picture I posted...her 1st ever accomplishment. To top off the pride I felt that day, she allowed another member to handle her while I was with Z on the Dock(she didn't even nip at the guy AND she let him pet her!), and she was perfectly well behaved with people in general and other dogs. All of which are HUGE for her 

The big Halt and wonder what to do while mom prays in exasperation LOL


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Zisso, I love that picture!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

koda00 said:


> This picture was not taken by a professional as stated by the admin. But by a fellow student.


The first part of that rule is that it has to be a picture YOU took and that is the meaning of the rule that we have stuck with. If you are in it, you didn't take it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

gsdraven said:


> The first part of that rule is that it has to be a picture YOU took and that is the meaning of the rule that we have stuck with. If you are in it, you didn't take it.


Unless you used a tripod, self timer, or remote trigger.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

wildo said:


> Unless you used a tripod, self timer, or remote trigger.




Some of us are just not that fancy. But I suppose you are technically correct. However, lets not turn this thread into another debate about the contest rules, please.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> Zisso, I love that picture!!!


Thank you 

BTW...the pants...just so everyone knows...they are my rain pants for work. Having 2 Long Coats means they bring a LOT of water out of the pool. Then they get as close as possible to mom and SHAKE all they can and I get totally soaked....LOL Nadia's first turn in the pool was at 10am and both dogs were in last around 5pm. I really wasn't up to being soaked and cold ALL day long!! haha

Now here is another one for ya, just for kicks...It is Zisso this time and I promise, despite how it looks, I did NOT push him in....ROFL


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

My photo captures my proudest moment of Jaeger (RIP) when he was finally starting to look more grown up; more noble. :wub: He stayed sitting in that same position a whopping 10 minutes for me to get the *right* photo - he was such a ham for the camera!

This time of year is very bittersweet for me, as Jaeger *loved* the snow (he used to plow through it like a mini black snowplow, lol), from November through February is when he really had a growthspurt from _puppy_ to _dog .._and then I remember that Jaeger is not here to play in the fresh snow again this year; I won't get to see his happy face running amongst the pack ever again.

I'll never forget that special boy.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> Zisso, I love that picture!!!


Too bad my entry got deleted...I think it is wrong on so many levels to say if we are in it, we didn't take it...while the statement is true, it doesn't mean it is not a picture we are not legally allowed to post. 
I mean after all, it clearly wasn't a professional photo by any means!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The contest is for pictures YOU took. Not your friend, not your SO, not a professional.

The contest is supposed to be about the PICTURE. The composition, the setting, etc. and how well *YOU *took the picture.

Forgot to add - if *you *truly took the picture let me know and I will clear it for being in the contest.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Zisso said:


> Too bad my entry got deleted...I think it is wrong on so many levels to say if we are in it, we didn't take it...while the statement is true, it doesn't mean it is not a picture we are not legally allowed to post.


As Lauri explained, the contest rules clearly state that in order to be submitted, the picture must have been taken by you. That rule has always been in effect, and has nothing to do with whether or not you're allowed to legally post it - the contest has always been about the best picture YOU took, not the best picture someone else took of your dog. 

The thing I'm most proud of is how far Halo has come in flyball, but since it's something I'm doing WITH her, all of the pictures I have were taken by Tom, not me. Oh, well. For most contest themes this rule is not going to be an issue, but this month, for many people it is. We still all have to comply with the rules, whether we like them or not.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Of course anytime we are training our own dogs, we aren't taking pics unless we are set up on a tripod with a remote. 
So I have very few shots of training w/Karlo, and the only ones that are around are not mine...so I can't share them even if I wanted to


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I always liked this picture of THE SLIDER MON, CUZ MASTER ... I took it in April.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

My entry was a pic from several years ago, so I can't remember if I ever cropped it or not, like I did many of my old photos. Doesn't look like it.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

on my picture Odi seems very dignified...
(in fact she was just watching a fly on the ceiling!:rofl


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Of course anytime we are training our own dogs, we aren't taking pics unless we are set up on a tripod with a remote.
> So I have very few shots of training w/Karlo, and the only ones that are around are not mine...so I can't share them even if I wanted to


Same happens for me. What I'm more proud of is SAR, but the last thing I'm thinking about is the camera, so I have none taken by me.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Catu said:


> Same happens for me. What I'm more proud of is SAR, but the last thing I'm thinking about is the camera, so I have none taken by me.


Yeah, we can't take them ourselves while working... 

The only really nice picture I took is of her and hubby right before he deployed. The look between the two says more than a 1000 words ever took so I posted that one. Still a tear jerker for me.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> Yeah, we can't take them ourselves while working...


Which, in my opinion, is when we are most proud of them! Not being argumentative or anything- just saying that in my opinion, the theme this month is ultra boring without owners being allowed in the pics (which is a rules issue, not a theme issue). To me, it just seems like a bunch of random dog photos...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

wildo said:


> Which, in my opinion, is when we are most proud of them! Not being argumentative or anything- just saying that in my opinion, the theme this month is ultra boring without owners being allowed in the pics (which is a rules issue, not a theme issue). To me, it just seems like a bunch of random dog photos...


I don't understand why a family member can't take the picture. After all a husband or wife or child is still an "owner" are they not?
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wildo said:


> Which, in my opinion, is when we are most proud of them! Not being argumentative or anything- just saying that in my opinion, the theme this month is ultra boring without owners being allowed in the pics (which is a rules issue, not a theme issue). To me, it just seems like a bunch of random dog photos...


It is a bunch of random dog photos... 

Not that the dogs aren't gorgeous but especially with accomplishments. I'd love to put up the picture on the highline, or when i send her out... but I did not take those pics. 

Guess the only other picture is the one with the two ribbons but that is absolutely boring.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GSDGunner said:


> I don't understand why a family member can't take the picture. After all a husband or wife or child is still an "owner" are they not?
> Just my 2 cents.


because the family member is not a forum member?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> It is a bunch of random dog photos...


Bah! You got me Mrs.K.  Of course I meant that it is a bunch of random dog photos _that don't necessarily convey accomplishment_.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> The only really nice picture I took is of her and hubby right before he deployed. The look between the two says more than a 1000 words ever took so I posted that one. Still a tear jerker for me.


Mrs K, I love that picture....even without knowing the discription behind it you can just see that there is alot of love between those too.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> because the family member is not a forum member?


Yeah, I guess that's it. It says it has to be a picture "you" took, not a professional. So I guess that means a picture taken by a family member doesn't count. Which sucks because it shouldn't matter who took the picture as long as it's not a professional and it is your dog.
But if those are the rules, so be it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Yeah, *I guess that's it. It says it has to be a picture "you" took, not a professional. *So I guess that means a picture taken by a family member doesn't count. Which sucks because it shouldn't matter who took the picture as long as it's not a professional and it is your dog.
> But if those are the rules, so be it.


Photos are checked for fingerprints.
I thought the theme was not just for accomplishments but for a picture you are proud of (which would of course include accomplishments).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

wildo said:


> .....the theme this month is ultra boring without owners being allowed in the pics (which is a rules issue, not a theme issue). To me, it just seems like a bunch of random dog photos...


But the rules of the contest, that it has to be a picture that you took vs a picture that someone else took, haven't changed, so to me it IS a theme issue - some themes are simply more challenging within this rule structure. 

And if you think about it, often a theme will exclude people - if the theme is about seniors or puppies and you've never had a senior or a puppy then you have nothing to enter. If the theme involves winter scenes and you live in an area (me!) where it doesn't snow, you can still enter a picture but it's not going to look much like winter. If a theme involves more than one dogs and you only have one and it's not so friendly, you're probably not going to have very many pictures of it with other dogs. That's just how it is, some months you'll have a great picture to enter, other months you may not have a picture to enter at all. 

The contest has always been about the best picture YOU took that fits the theme, not the best picture that has been taken of your dog by somebody, anybody, as long as they aren't a professional. If *I* didn't take the picture, it's not MY picture, so I shouldn't post it as mine, the person who took it should post it as theirs. :shrug:

I do think being able to caption our pictures would be nice, like we used to be able to do, but I don't see that rule changing back. Without some sort of explanation it's hard to tell how a picture fits with the monthly theme or if it even does at all. Sometimes it's apparent that not everyone realizes that the contest even has a theme.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Without some sort of explanation it's hard to tell how a picture fits with the monthly theme or if it even does at all. *Sometimes it's apparent that not everyone realizes that the contest even has a theme.*


That's for sure!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> an accomplishment, an ability, a look ... whatever makes you proud of your GSD.


And this is kind of a very broad spectrum as well. Especially "a look" as in our dogs being dressed up or as the "Look on the Face". 



> Without some sort of explanation it's hard to tell how a picture fits with the monthly theme or if it even does at all.


That is why I said that the look between the two says more than a thousand words but I'm not sure if that is what was ment with "a look" in the theme.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I still don't see why we can't set the camera up with a timer and take a picture of ourselves with the dog. It's not rocket science. And it is taken by us.
Not that I would ever do that but some have and they are legitimate self-taken pictures, often showing an award a dog has received. Or do the judges expect the dog to hold up the award?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

you can take it w/ a timer or remote, I don't think that is against the rules. But if you are training you really aren't thinking about taking pics, carrying around a remote, etc when you are focusing on the training. And training shots tend to be some of the best shots!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> you can take it w/ a timer or remote, I don't think that is against the rules. But if you are training you really aren't thinking about taking pics, carrying around a remote, etc when you are focusing on the training. And training shots tend to be some of the best shots!


A picture with you in it is against the rules. That is what we are arguing here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No~ look at Lauri's post above, you can be in it, you just have to be the one who took it.


> Lauri posted:
> The contest is for pictures YOU took. Not your friend, not your SO, not a professional.
> 
> The contest is supposed to be about the PICTURE. The composition, the setting, etc. and how well YOU took the picture.
> ...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Also, nowhere on the rules it says it has to be your German Shepherd. You can be training and take a picture of anyone else training and trialing and you still can participate as long as there is a GSD on it. You still can be proud of what a GSD can do even if it is not your own.

BTW, I agree that this month theme is too random. It seems everyone just upload a picture and that's is.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> you can take it w/ a timer or remote, I don't think that is against the rules. But if you are training you really aren't thinking about taking pics, carrying around a remote, etc when you are focusing on the training. And training shots tend to be some of the best shots!


I usually take a video during training but that is easier because you simply hold the camera with one hand and let it run while the dog is searching. I don't even look how I'm filming because I'm so used to it and can concentrate on the dog. Taking pictures is a whole different level though. You have to focus on the camera and actively take that nice picture. I couldn't even do that. Plus in SAR, all those nice shots, have to be taken by somebody else. I doubt the guys would appreciate us saying "WAIT, I've got to set the remote for the camera first..." LOL :wild:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That goes for agility, schutzhund, dock diving or any other sport. 
This theme is good, but because we don't know why the pictures were chosen, the theme did get lost...comments would make it worthier this month.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Mrs.K- I love your pic! It says so much even without a caption.

I chose the picture I posted because I think my dog looks proud wearing his ribbons from the weekend- he's even smiling


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> That goes for agility, schutzhund, dock diving or any other sport.
> This theme is good, but because we don't know why the pictures were chosen, the theme did get lost...comments would make it worthier this month.


 
this is why i immediately put up a comment about my picture. i knew if people looked at it they would probably be confused. i know i've seen some of them that i just didn't get. not saying they weren't chosen for a good reason, but some reasons behind the pictures are more clear than others.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

My pic of Jack is when he finally was coming out of his shell running around the yard. I set my camera on the action mode (Canon EOS 60d) and it did really good at capturing the movement, capturing the smile/look on his face - he was just having fun which is what he so deserved after the rough time he had starting out. He continues to surprise me daily.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> The only really nice picture I took is of her and hubby right before he deployed. The look between the two says more than a 1000 words ever took so I posted that one. Still a tear jerker for me.


 
This is a very touching photo. Thank you for sharing and thank your hubby for his service.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

My pic of Callie is where she sits every morning while the hubby eats his cereal lol. I just thought it was too cute.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

OK....so the photo shoot started with me and my wife. 
We were so excited about dressing up the pups and trying to get a really good picture. 
We began on a table only to soon to realize that there was NO way those pups were going to sit still and not fall off! 
Here is the best table picture out of about 100. 









We then moved to the couch, seemed to be working out better. 
I took well over 100 pictures and they all came out like crap! 
The lighting was just not right....they were all to dark to see. 

So about 2 hours into the photo shoot and over 200 pictures later we really had nothing to show for our efforts. 
At this point my patience is gone and our elation and enthusiasm with the project (YES PROJECT) is starting to falter....(in other words I'm getting really pissed). 
So naturally me and my wife start fighting over who is not holding up their end and it's getting ugly real fast. 

After apologizing to my wife (who's trying to figure out how to kill me and beat the rap) we give it one more shot. 

I picked up the couch and carried it out into the back yard to try and improve the lighting problem I was having. 
The next door neighbors from Bangladesh are really getting excited now (I can see them laughing at me and saying something in Indian about what a complete jerk I am). 

Luckily the photo Gods decided to shine some good light down on us and we were able to get a few real nice shots. 

I'm writing this from the local Mental Institution, I have to keep it short, they only allow me 10 minutes a day on the computer. 
Hopefully I'll be out in time to take some new Holiday photos for next year!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jagenstadt ... :rofl: ... thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL! Great story!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

My picture, tho it is our xmas card this year, is based on "Sit,Stay,pose".


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!! Too funny....well IMO the outside pic turned out really nice so your efforts were rewarded. 




Jagenstadt said:


> <snipped>
> 
> Luckily the photo Gods decided to shine some good light down on us and we were able to get a few real nice shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stealthtastic (Dec 31, 2011)

Jagenstadt said:


> OK....so the photo shoot started with me and my wife.
> We were so excited about dressing up the pups and trying to get a really good picture.
> We began on a table only to soon to realize that there was NO way those pups were going to sit still and not fall off!
> Here is the best table picture out of about 100.
> ...


You realize indian isnt a language right?


----------

